# LOST Polespear



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Folks

Lost a Ray Odor 6 foot one piece aluminum polespear with a single flopper screw in tip on the Tex Edwards Barge. about 175 feet South by South East of the Southeast corner. reward if found By the way...it was refreshing to see the Jewfish still there...I thought someone had killed him or spooked him off.

thanks


----------

